# Question on POGO icons



## violetwoman (Oct 2, 2004)

Could someone help me...please. Im so curious as to how people make the cute little icons like the throbbing heart, skelton heads and so forth in the chat areas of the Pogo games??? Id love to learn to make them, but the people I see using them wont share the secret...Thanks for the help...VioletWoman


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, I don't think they (the players) make those. You need to join Club Pogo and become a member to get the cute little icon. It's $5 a month or $30 a year.

incidently if you are a good Spades player, I need a good reliable partner to play with (screenname is Tidus4Yuna79)


----------



## violetwoman (Oct 2, 2004)

I am a member, and have certain icons, but these are different. Somehow you type in letters to make the heart. Sorry dont know how to play spades...LOL


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try these when you are in a room:

Skull 8-#

Alien >-)

Clown )

Princess <

Flower *--

Heart <3

Yelling >-O


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Clown is : then o then )

Princess is < then : then )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I see what you mean now:

(<>..<>)

(oo)

(o)(o)

<3

*

:*)

8 )

etc...

Is there any that you are try to get?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

They are all listed on this site:
http://groups.msn.com/ClubPogoaddicts/pogoemoticons.msnw


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually thinking about it, I think you can get these icons as Emoticons. Again you need to be a Club Pogo member.


----------



## violetwoman (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks so much you two, Im going to go play and see if they work
Thanks Bunches...VioletWoman


----------



## violetwoman (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Again you'all, works Great...Only one I couldnt get was the clown I hit the same face as the princess but < before it, but wouldnt work...But Thanks I lovem...VioletWoman


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

you're welcome  

for the clown, try : then o then )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

) is how it should go as.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

yep exactly


----------

